# علياء ماجده المهدى ( الثائره العاريه )



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*حاكموا  الموديلز العراة الذين عملوا في كلية الفنون الجميلة حتي أوائل السبعينات و  اخفوا كتب الفن و كسروا التماثيل العارية الأثرية, ثم اخلعوا ملابسكم و  انظروا إلي أنفسكم في المرآة و احرقوا أجسادكم التي تحتقروها لتتخلصوا من  عقدكم الجنسية إلي الأبد قبل أن توجهوا لي إهاناتكم العنصرية أو تنكروا  حريتي في التعبير

بهذه الكلمات التى كتبتها علياء المهدى وبعض الصور العاريه لها على مدونتها
 ( مدونة مذكرات ثائرة علياء المهدي )
قامت مصر فى الفتره الاخيره ولم تقعد 
كتبو عنها كل ما يمكن أن يقال 
وحركة 6 ابريل قررت فصلها 

انا هنا ليس لادافع عنها او ادينها
انا فقط قررت ان أعرف رائيكم حول هذا الموضوع ؟*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: علياء ماجده المهدى*

هيا شايفة ان دى الحرية فى وجهة نظرها

هيا حرة تحط صور ليها على الفيس

بس مش دى الحرية


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعتقد مفهوم الحريه اوسع واشمل اننا نقول مش هى دى الحريه يا تاسونى !
*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> اعتقد مفهوم الحريه اوسع واشمل اننا نقول مش هى دى الحريه يا تاسونى !



انت فهمت ردى ؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*أعتقد هي حرة فالجسد جسدها لكن .. هل كان ذلك ضروريا ؟ 
انا لم أرى الصور لكن ربما كانت تحاول ارسال رسالة ما بصورها ؟
لا أعلم لكن أعتقد من حقها هذا , اذا قبلت هذا الشئ على نفسها 
فلماذا ننكرة نحن ؟
هذا رأيي المتواضع و تقبل مروري و خالص احترامي *


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت فهمت ردى ؟



*ردك بالعربى ، أه أكيد فهمته عشان كده رديت عليكى 
لو تقصدى حاجه تانيه غير اللى كتبتيه ممكن توضحى *


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> ردك بالعربى ، أه أكيد فهمته عشان كده رديت عليكى
> لو تقصدى حاجه تانيه غير اللى كتبتيه ممكن توضحى



انا اقصد انها حرة تحط صورها زى ما هى عايزة طالما شايفة ان دى الحرية من وجهة نظرها

انت فهمت كده ؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *أعتقد هي حرة فالجسد جسدها لكن .. هل كان ذلك ضروريا ؟
> انا لم أرى الصور لكن ربما كانت تحاول ارسال رسالة ما بصورها ؟
> لا أعلم لكن أعتقد من حقها هذا , اذا قبلت هذا الشئ على نفسها
> فلماذا ننكرة نحن ؟
> هذا رأيي المتواضع و تقبل مروري و خالص احترامي *



*منورنى يا مان
هى ملبسات انها تعمل كده ، هى اولا بتدرس فى الجامعه الامريكيه وغالبا ملحده وبتدرس فنون جميله واغلب اللى فى فنون جميله دماغهم لاسعين كده *


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا اقصد انها حرة تحط صورها زى ما هى عايزة طالما شايفة ان دى الحرية من وجهة نظرها
> 
> انت فهمت كده ؟؟



*مهو ده نفس ردك اللى فات
بس انتى قولتى بس الحريه مش كده ( رأيك عن الحريه )
اعتقد مفهوم الحريه بالنسبالى انا حر ما لم أضر*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> مهو ده نفس ردك اللى فات
> بس انتى قولتى بس الحريه مش كده ( رأيك عن الحريه )
> اعتقد مفهوم الحريه بالنسبالى انا حر ما لم أضر



وهو كده بالنسبالى انت حر ما لم تضر

بس اختزلت الحرية فى انها تطلع عارية اعتقدت انها لما تطلع عريانة كده بتقول انا حرة

بمعنى انها حرة فى تصرفها ده بس هو غلط


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*وأنا رأيى انها واحده فهمت حريتها غلط
لو هى مؤمنه بالحريه فعلا وحابه تدافع عنها اعتقد ف طرق تانيه كتيرره غير دى *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> اعتقد مفهوم الحريه بالنسبالى انا حر ما لم أضر



*فعلا يا مينا قولك هذا هو قمة التحضر و الفهم الصحيح للحرية 
.
طبعا سؤال بخصوص البنت : ممكن ان هي عملت هذا الشي لجذب الانظار او الشهرة فقط ؟ *


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا عليا معترفة انها ملحدة هيا وكريم عامر
يعنى ما عندهاش ايمان بالصح والغلط او الحرام والحلال بالمفهوم البلدى
وهيا مومنة بالحرية المطلقة
تحط صورها ما تحطش حاجة ترجعلها هيا
هيا حطت صورها على مدونتها
اى حد فينا يملك حرية فى انة يدخل يشوفها ولا لا
ومتيهالى يا مينا انت عارف مدونة عليا فى 3 ايام زارها كام واحد  الرقم يعدى ال2 مليون ونص زائر فى ظرف 3 ايام فقط​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا علياء الحريه ليست بالقلع ملط*

*فالحريه للمرأه جسديا و فكريا جزء لا يتجزاء من حريه اكبر هي حريه العقيده  ان اختار ديني و حريه مكان الاقامه ان لا اعيش في بيت اهلي طوال عمري ان رغبت و الحريه الاقتصاديه باعتمادك علي نفسك و انك تشتغل مش انك تعتمد علي اهلك بس و حريه فكريه ان اؤمن او لا اؤمن*

*و حريه قراري ان اتزوج و احب بمن ارضي*

*يا علياء ما فعلتيه لن يحل اي مشكله فالنار لن تحاربها الا النار و الحديد لا يفله الا الحديد و صراعنا هو صراع فكري بالاساس*

*صراع مع مجتمع يري الرجل الها و المرأه كرسي*

*صراع بين مجتمع يحكمه دين زائف و بين الدين الحقيقي*

*صراع بين مجتمع جاهل و نخبه متعلمه*

*صراع بين مجتمع مهووس جنسيا و بين الفكر النظيف الراقي*

*صراع بين شباب يناقضون انفسهم و مزدوجيين يستنكرون صورك و يفعلون ما يريدون في الويب كام و فالحين يشتموا بس*

*صراع بين الاستقلال المادي و اننا نعيش عواله*

*عفوا فالصراع اكبر من هذا و المعركه ضاريه بين التخلف و الظلام و بين النور*

*سلام*​


----------



## sparrow (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا فقط قررت ان أعرف رائيكم حول هذا الموضوع ؟*​


 

راينا في ايه بس يا مينا هههههههههه
هي كانت مسلمه وبقت ملحدة وهي غالبا في كليه اعلام مش فنون جميله 
بس يمكن كبت التعاليم الاسلاميه وصلها لهذه المرحله من التشويش والضياع
طبعا ما هي عليه ليس حريه لان الحريه عمرها ما كانت قله الادب 
نقدر نقول انها انسانه مشوشه نفسيا اغتلطت لديها الكثير من المفاهيم 

ربنا يهديها هي وكل الي زيها


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*حلو اؤى يجماعه التفاعل ده
منورنى بجد
دونا الحريه تبعاً للقيم والمجتمع وحياتنا المسيحيه لها مفهوم
والحريه تبعاً للقيم والمجتمع والحياه الاسلاميه لها مفهوم
والحريه للملحدين لها مفهوم أخر
**RomanCath
بالنسبالى فعلا هى حره لانها مضرتنيش 
أحلى ديانه
انا عارف انها ملحده هى وكريم عامر وعارف ان مدونتها دخلت موسعة جينيس
بس انا بتكلم هل هى حره من وجهة نظرنا ولا لا
---
**كنت حابب ادخل للموضوع من دخلة الحريه الشخصيه
دلوقتى حابب اعرف وجهة نظركم من الجهه السياسيه للموضوع ده ؟
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حلو اؤى يجماعه التفاعل ده
> منورنى بجد
> دونا الحريه تبعاً للقيم والمجتمع وحياتنا المسيحيه لها مفهوم
> والحريه تبعاً للقيم والمجتمع والحياه الاسلاميه لها مفهوم
> ...



لا طبعا من وجهة نظرنا كمفهوم مسيحى مش دى الحرية الى احنا عايزنها
ولا دى الحرية من وجهة نظر اى ديانة
بس طبعا انت قلتها الحرية تختلف عند الملحدين وعند اللادينين وعند الاخرين ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*طب سؤال ثورجي بقي اخر حاجه لكل واحد موجود في البورد*

*لو بنتك في يوم عملت الي عملته علياء هتعمل ايه؟*

*لو انت ضمن معارفك حد عمل كدا موقفك ايه هتتبري منه ولالا؟*

*لو اختك عملت كدا موقفك ايه؟*

*لو حد في عيلتك الحد و امن بهذا الموقف من الحياه ماذا ستفعل له؟*

1*- القتل

2-الضرب حتي الموت

3-الطرد من المنزل

4-التبرؤ منه

5- الاكتفاء بالنصيحه

6-الدعم

اختار و اتصل علي 19990
*
*سؤال مشروع من حقي اسئله مش قاصده بيه اهانه لحد*

*سلام*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب لو وافقتكوا ان دى حريتها وهى عملت كده علشان توصل رساله معينه 
 ايه بقى هى الرساله دى ووصلت لكام واحد من اللى دخلوا مدونتها 
وياللى موافقينها هل لو هى حد مقرب منكوا وتهمكوا وجت تاخد رأيكوا ف التصرف ده كنتوا هتشجعوها وتوافقوها ؟؟
سياسيا يا مينا هى كرهت الناس اكتر ف الليبراليه وزودت المفهوم الخاطىء ليها عند الناس*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يا علياء الحريه ليست بالقلع ملط*
> 
> *فالحريه للمرأه جسديا و فكريا جزء لا يتجزاء من حريه اكبر هي حريه العقيده  ان اختار ديني و حريه مكان الاقامه ان لا اعيش في بيت اهلي طوال عمري ان رغبت و الحريه الاقتصاديه باعتمادك علي نفسك و انك تشتغل مش انك تعتمد علي اهلك بس و حريه فكريه ان اؤمن او لا اؤمن*
> 
> ...


*الحريه مينفعش نشيل منها حاجه 
الحريه هى حرية الشخص فى اى حاجه هو بيعملها
دى من وجهة نظرى *


sparrow قال:


> راينا في ايه بس يا مينا هههههههههه
> هي كانت مسلمه وبقت ملحدة وهي غالبا في كليه اعلام مش فنون جميله
> بس يمكن كبت التعاليم الاسلاميه وصلها لهذه المرحله من التشويش والضياع
> طبعا ما هي عليه ليس حريه لان الحريه عمرها ما كانت قله الادب
> ...




*لا انا قريت انها فى فنون جميله
لانها على مدونتها منزله صور لفن العرى ولانها كاتبه عن الفنون فى الكلمه بتعتها على مدونتها*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا ادرى لى رأى فى الموضوع *
*موضوع مميز يامينا *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*البنت دي ممكن تكون مريضة زي ما قال د. سيد القمني، وحكمنا عليها كشخص لن يكون صحيحا لأن ولا واحد منّا طبيب نفسي متخصص و ولا واحد منّا جلس معها وعرف فكرها، خاصة انها صغيرة العمر وبعدها متعرفش حاجة عن الحياة مهما فعلت من أفعال.

أما ما فعلته كتصرّف فهو خاطيء 100% وتشويه لمفهوم العلمانية الحقيقي، أنا بتكلم هنا من وجهة نظر اجتماعية من دون التطرّق للأديان، لأن العلمانية هي مبدأ تقافي-أخلاقي-اجتماعي  يجب أن يخرج من عباءة المجتمع نفسه ويحترم خصوصياته، وإلا سيفشل فشلا ذريعا، أو سيكون وجوده سلبيا على المجتمع بدل أن يكون ايجابيا.

العجيب في الحكاية هو كميّة التغطية الإعلامية له واهتمام الناس به. وهذا بحد ذاته احد عوارض امراضنا الإجتماعية الخطيرة: مرض بالجنس المخلوط بالهوس والكبت والعنف، وهو الناتج الطبيعي للتطرف الإسلامي بخصوص الجنس والمرأة. هذا ما نحتاج أن ننظر له بجدّية ونبحث عن حلول حقيقية له.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> *الحريه مينفعش نشيل منها حاجه *
> * الحريه هى حرية الشخص فى اى حاجه هو بيعملها*
> * دى من وجهة نظرى*



*مينا يا حبيبي موافقاك و ياريت تركز في رايي ان حريه الست جزء من كل واحد علي عشره من الصوره الاكبر و هي حريه الفكر و حريه الاقتصاد و حريه تقرير المصير*

*مش كدا برضه؟*

*هي مش حره اقتصاديا لانها في بيت اهلها ولا عمل لها تعتاش منه*

*هي مش فوق السنا القانوني و ما زال اهلها لهم ولايه عليها فليست حره*

*لما ادور علي حريتي اول ما هدور هدور اجيب فلوس منين حتي اكون سيده قراري ....*

*و ردي كان بيقول ان الحريه لا تتجزاء و انه ما ناخدش جزء بسيط من الصوره الاكبر ....*

*ارجوك ركز في ردودي اكتر*


*دلوقتي بقي انا صريحه و بقول الحاجه في وش الواحد و عندي نقطتين مهمين*

*1- هل انت ترضي حد من اهلك يعمل كدا (بما انك صعيدي)*

*2- هل اي بنت ردت في الموضوع من وجهه نظر الساده الاعضاء الكرام لانها ما شتمتش و قعدت تقول محاضرات هل تعتبروها بايظه زيها؟*

*سؤالين مشروعين استكمالا لاسئلتي السابقه*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> 
> العجيب في الحكاية هو كميّة التغطية الإعلامية له واهتمام الناس به. وهذا بحد ذاته احد عوارض امراضنا الإجتماعية الخطيرة: مرض بالجنس المخلوط بالهوس والكبت والعنف، وهو الناتج الطبيعي للتطرف الإسلامي بخصوص الجنس والمرأة. هذا ما نحتاج أن ننظر له بجدّية ونبحث عن حلول حقيقية له.*



*اراهنك ان معظم الي بيشتموها قعدوا يتفرجوا علي صورتها طول الليل زي الاخ توفيق عكاشه و اصحاب الدقون و اراهنك ان الي قالوا عليها كلام وسخ في الفيس بوك هما الي قدام الويب كام بيعملوا حاجات معينه بالليل....*

*سلام*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب سؤال ثورجي بقي اخر حاجه لكل واحد موجود في البورد*
> 
> *لو بنتك في يوم عملت الي عملته علياء هتعمل ايه؟*
> 
> ...



*انا موافق على حريتها من منطلق علمانى بحت
لكن من منطلق دينى طبعا مش موافق لانى مسيحى

*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب لو وافقتكوا ان دى حريتها وهى عملت كده علشان توصل رساله معينه
> ايه بقى هى الرساله دى ووصلت لكام واحد من اللى دخلوا مدونتها
> وياللى موافقينها هل لو هى حد مقرب منكوا وتهمكوا وجت تاخد رأيكوا ف التصرف ده كنتوا هتشجعوها وتوافقوها ؟؟
> سياسيا يا مينا هى كرهت الناس اكتر ف الليبراليه وزودت المفهوم الخاطىء ليها عند الناس*


*بالنسبه للنقطه الاؤل فى ردك رديت على جوسبل فيها*
*سياسياً انا شايف بلدنا زباله اؤى
علياء دخلت موسوعة جينيس وسميره محدش يعرفها اصلا
سميره احدى الفتيات اللى اتعرضو لكشف عزريه قصرى من قبل قوات المجلس العسكرى *
*هى دى سياسة بلدنا ، الجرايد تنشر عن علياء عشان تخلى الناس 
تفهم الليبراليه بشكل مغلوط زى ما قولتى يا  دونا 
ونشروها باسم الثائره العاريه 
ومفيش ولا جريده كتبت عن سميره ، هى دى مصر وهو ده المجلس العسكرى للاسف*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*



			انا موافق على حريتها من منطلق علمانى بحت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * لكن من منطلق دينى طبعا مش موافق لانى مسيحى*




*تمام يا مينا متفقين اوي و ربنا ما يجيب زعل ابدا بس جزئيه لو بنت من العيله فرضا لا قدر الله عمل كدا ايه تصرفك*

*اوعي تعتبرها اساءه لاني مش بسئ لحد*

*سلام*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا ادرى لى رأى فى الموضوع *
> *موضوع مميز يامينا *


*ليه كده اتمنى تشاركينى يا نانسى
عادى يعنى لو كنتى مختلفه مع الناس
انا مختلف اهو وبشارك*


++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *البنت دي ممكن تكون مريضة زي ما قال د. سيد القمني، وحكمنا عليها كشخص لن يكون صحيحا لأن ولا واحد منّا طبيب نفسي متخصص و ولا واحد منّا جلس معها وعرف فكرها، خاصة انها صغيرة العمر وبعدها متعرفش حاجة عن الحياة مهما فعلت من أفعال.
> 
> أما ما فعلته كتصرّف فهو خاطيء 100% وتشويه لمفهوم العلمانية الحقيقي، أنا بتكلم هنا من وجهة نظر اجتماعية من دون التطرّق للأديان، لأن العلمانية هي مبدأ تقافي-أخلاقي-اجتماعي  يجب أن يخرج من عباءة المجتمع نفسه ويحترم خصوصياته، وإلا سيفشل فشلا ذريعا، أو سيكون وجوده سلبيا على المجتمع بدل أن يكون ايجابيا.
> 
> العجيب في الحكاية هو كميّة التغطية الإعلامية له واهتمام الناس به. وهذا بحد ذاته احد عوارض امراضنا الإجتماعية الخطيرة: مرض بالجنس المخلوط بالهوس والكبت والعنف، وهو الناتج الطبيعي للتطرف الإسلامي بخصوص الجنس والمرأة. هذا ما نحتاج أن ننظر له بجدّية ونبحث عن حلول حقيقية له.*




*عشان نكون واضحين الموضوع علمانى مش غلط 
الحريه انك تبقى حر ما لم تضر وهى مضرتش حد 
هى ضرتك فى شىء؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ليه كده اتمنى تشاركينى يا نانسى*
> *عادى يعنى لو كنتى مختلفه مع الناس*
> *انا مختلف اهو وبشارك*


 
*مش ليا نفس يامينا اقول رأى مش موضوع اختلاف فى الرأى *
*بس الموضوع حلو *


----------



## monygirl (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو تصرف صح من وجهة نظرها وعشان انة مرفوض من اى حد غيرها وبتقول ان الى عملتة حرية 
فبالتالى كلام اى حد ان كان مش مهم طالما شايفة انة صح
بس الاكيد انة مش صح من وجهة نظر كل الناس والامكانوش انتقدوها 
شكرا على الموضوع
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مينا يا حبيبي موافقاك و ياريت تركز في رايي ان حريه الست جزء من كل واحد علي عشره من الصوره الاكبر و هي حريه الفكر و حريه الاقتصاد و حريه تقرير المصير*
> 
> *مش كدا برضه؟*
> 
> ...





+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اراهنك ان معظم الي بيشتموها قعدوا يتفرجوا علي صورتها طول الليل زي الاخ توفيق عكاشه و اصحاب الدقون و اراهنك ان الي قالوا عليها كلام وسخ في الفيس بوك هما الي قدام الويب كام بيعملوا حاجات معينه بالليل....*
> 
> *سلام*​




*ههههههههههه ممكن فعلا
بس هى اصلا مش أنثى يعنى هههههههههه*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عشان نكون واضحين الموضوع علمانى مش غلط
> الحريه انك تبقى حر ما لم تضر وهى مضرتش حد
> هى ضرتك فى شىء؟*



*ده بيعتمد على فهمك للعلمانية حبيبي مينا. لو كانت العلمانية بالنسبة لك هي قواعد ثابتة حجرية تُنسخ وتُلصق من مُجتمع لآخر كما هي، فهذا فهم خاطيء حسب رأيي. المميز في العلمانية أنها قابلة للتغيير والتفاعل، وهي ناتج من المجتمع نفسه وليس طارئة عليه أو دخيلة، لذلك تجد أن العلمانية اليابانية تختلف عن الفرنسية تختلف عن السوفييتية الخ الخ

نحن نعيش في مجتمع له خصوصياته وموروثاته من آلاف السنين، ونسخ ما يسميّه الغرب "حرية" ولصقه عندنا هو تجربة تحكم على نفسها بالفشل لأنها ستواجه ردود فعل عنيفة وستكون غير قابلة للتطبيق.

نرجع لسؤالك. هي لم تضرني بشيء شخصيا، لأن المسألة ليست قضية شخصية بيني وبينها أو بينك وبينها، لكنها فعلت شيء خارج عن قيمنا. التعبير عن الرأي بهذا الشكل غير مقبول عندنا. الرد على التطرّف بتطرّف هو خطأ فادح. ازاي حتواجه المرأة اللي بتقولك ان المرأة عورة ولازم تجلس في بيتها، مش دي حرية تعبير برضه؟

التغيير يأتي بالتدريج وبالصبر والعمل، وليس بإستيراد الحلول الجاهزة من الخارج مع سندويشات الكنتاكي *


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مش ليا نفس يامينا اقول رأى مش موضوع اختلاف فى الرأى *
> *بس الموضوع حلو *



*منوره يا نانسى من غير مشاركه صدقينى*


monygirl قال:


> *هو تصرف صح من وجهة نظرها وعشان انة مرفوض من اى حد غيرها وبتقول ان الى عملتة حرية
> فبالتالى كلام اى حد ان كان مش مهم طالما شايفة انة صح
> بس الاكيد انة مش صح من وجهة نظر كل الناس والامكانوش انتقدوها
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ​*


* فى فئه كبييره منتقدوهاش هل معنى كده انها صح برضه ؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*
**



			نحن نعيش في مجتمع له خصوصياته وموروثاته من آلاف السنين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*طب ولو الموروث اصلا فيه حاجات متخلفه و مناقضه للعلم و بدويه نحترمها برضه؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## السـامرية (18 نوفمبر 2011)

_*انا عن نفسى ضد مفهوم الحرية اللى بالشكل دة
هى اساسا فاهمة الحرية غلط
لو حابة تتبنى فكرة الحرية المطلقة كانت اتصرفت تصرف تانى خالص احسن و اكرم من كدة*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *ده بيعتمد على فهمك للعلمانية حبيبي مينا. لو كانت العلمانية بالنسبة لك هي قواعد ثابتة حجرية تُنسخ وتُلصق من مُجتمع لآخر كما هي، فهذا فهم خاطيء حسب رأيي. المميز في العلمانية أنها قابلة للتغيير والتفاعل، وهي ناتج من المجتمع نفسه وليس طارئة عليه أو دخيلة، لذلك تجد أن العلمانية اليابانية تختلف عن الفرنسية تختلف عن السوفييتية الخ الخ
> 
> نحن نعيش في مجتمع له خصوصياته وموروثاته من آلاف السنين، ونسخ ما يسميّه الغرب "حرية" ولصقه عندنا هو تجربة تحكم على نفسها بالفشل لأنها ستواجه ردود فعل عنيفة وستكون غير قابلة للتطبيق.
> 
> ...



*
ملكش دعوه بكنتاكى هههههههه
حلو اؤى يبقى الحريه والعلمانيه بتعتمد على الشخص
اذا هى من منطلق شخصها هى مش غلطانه
ومن منطلق شخصك هى غلطانه ومن منطلق منظمات الحريه هى مش غلطانه ومن منطلق اسلامى هى غلطانه ومن منطلق مسيحى هى غلطانه  ومن منطلق العادات والتقاليد المصريه هى غلطانه
يبقى احنا حكمنا عليها ممكن ميكونش صائب بالنسبه لاى شخص تانى فهو موضوع نسبى مش أكتر *


----------



## monygirl (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*اجماع مجموعة من الاراء على شئ واحد مش شرط يكون صح ومش شرط يكون غلط
لو بتسأل عن رأيى الشخصى فهو اكيد غلط وضع صورة حقيقة اى كان شكلها ومنظرها على النت انا ضد الموضوع 
دة لكن مش معنى كدة ان كل الناس الى بتحط صورها دى غلط
هى وجهات نظر مش اكتر كل واحد مقتنع بأسلوب حياتة هى شايفة انها صح 
والناس شايفين رأيهم برضه صح
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> *
> 
> *طب ولو الموروث اصلا فيه حاجات متخلفه و مناقضه للعلم و بدويه نحترمها برضه؟؟؟؟*​



*بصى يا جوسبل 
احيانا اكون انا متزمت وانا عايش هنا فى مصر
ممكن لو سافرت بره لمده سنتين مثلا تفكيرى يتغير واقدر اتعايش 
مع الوضع فى اى دوله بره 
فالقصه مش قصة مناقض للعلم او مناقضه لاى شىء
القصه عادتنا وتقاليدنا التحرر الخارجى منها بيكون اسرع من الداخلى *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> **طب ولو الموروث اصلا فيه حاجات متخلفه و مناقضه للعلم و بدويه نحترمها برضه؟؟؟؟*​



*
لا أبدا يا جوسبل. أكيد هناك أشياء خاطئة، والا لما كنت انتقدت التي تقول أن المرأة عورة. المقصود بالموروث هو الأخذ بعين الإعتبار طبيعتنا، أننا شرقييون تفاعلنا مع حضارات وأديان هذه المنطقة منذ آلاف السنين، بالاضافة الى مناخها وأرضها الخ الخ الخ والتعرّي وهذا النوع من "الحرية" خارج عن هذا كلّه.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*لو هي دي الحريه 
خلاص انا هاجي يا حج مينا اخد المحروسه نسمه " الفيسبا بتاعتك "
انا حر يا اخي انت مالك 

ده بالظبط اللي عملته الاخت الفاضله 
كل واحد ليه الحريه يتحكم في نفسه كما شاء 
بس مش حر انه يخدش حيائي بحريته 
ولا يطالبني اني احرر فكري لدرجه تبيح المحذورات 
وتحلل المحرمات 
دي وجه نظري 
صعيدي مصري 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب بعد ماشربت قهوة كده وفوقت ,اقدر اقول رأيى *
*تصرفها من وجهة النظر المسيحية خاطئ 100% طبعا بدون نقاش لان اجسادنا هى هيكل للرب *
*لكن هى ليست مسيحية ده هى كمان ملحدة يعنى لااستطيع تطبيق الفكر المسيحى عليها ولا حتى اقدر ولا ليا الحق انى الزمها بيه *

*من وجهة نظر انسانية مافعلته علياء يندرج تحت الحرية الشخصية لان ده جسدها وديه صورها وهى حرة فيه وديه طريقتها فى التعبير عن وجهة نظرها حتى وان كنت مش موافقة عليها بسبب ايمانى المسيحى ولكن  انسانيا لا استطيع ان انكر عليها حقها فى التعبير عن نفسها طالما لم تضرنى شخصيا *

*لكن المشكلة هى انها تصرفت هذا التصرف فى مجتمع اصلا غير مؤهل لتقبل الرأى والرأى الاخر ومجتمع اساسا لا يعترف بالحرية الشخصية ناهيك عن انه مجتمع غير مثقف والجهل منتشر فيه وهى امة لاتقرأ اساسا هيتاخد تصرفها ده وسيلة للهجوم على العلمانية والليبرالية والحرية ويضحكوا على الشعب الذى لايقرأ ويقولوا ليهم ان هى ديه الحرية وهى ديه العلمانية هى الانحلال والتسيب والفجر وترضى اختك تبقى كده وترضى مراتك تعمل كده و ال blah blah blah اللى انتو عارفينها والدم يضرب فى العروق وتنتهى كل جهود المثقفين فى توعية الناس عن معنى الحرية الشخصية ومعنى العلمانية الحقيقى *
*اذن التصرف انسانيا بمعزل عن ايمانى المسيحى وعن طبيعة المجتمع فى الوقت الحرج اللى مصر فيه حاليا هو تصرف ليس خاطئ من نظرها ومن ناحيتها هى *
*اما من ناحية مسيحية هو تصرف خاطئ ومن جهة وضع مصر الحالى وجهود الناس المثقفين فى توعية الشارع المصرى عن معنى الحرية الحقيقى والليبرالية فتصرفها خاطئ ولا يخدم القضية اللى هى بتنادى بيها *
*علشان احقق اللى انا عايزه لازم اكون ذكى واكلم الناس اللى انا وسطهم على حسب ثقافتهم وعلى حسب فهمهم لغاية ما اوصلهم الفكرة اللى انا عايزه اقولها *


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

monygirl قال:


> *اجماع مجموعة من الاراء على شئ واحد مش شرط يكون صح ومش شرط يكون غلط
> لو بتسأل عن رأيى الشخصى فهو اكيد غلط وضع صورة حقيقة اى كان شكلها ومنظرها على النت انا ضد الموضوع
> دة لكن مش معنى كدة ان كل الناس الى بتحط صورها دى غلط
> هى وجهات نظر مش اكتر كل واحد مقتنع بأسلوب حياتة هى شايفة انها صح
> ...


*
اكيد لكل شخص وجهة نظره وعلينا اننا نحترم وجهات نظر الاخرين*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لو هي دي الحريه
> خلاص انا هاجي يا حج مينا اخد المحروسه نسمه " الفيسبا بتاعتك "
> انا حر يا اخي انت مالك
> 
> ...



*تشبيه غلط جدا يا عياد
كونك تيجى تاخد الفيزبا بتاعتى انت كده اتعديت على حقوقى وحريتى
لكن هى حاطه صورها على مدونه شخصيه وقبل ما بتخش بيظهرلك تحذير من المدونه وانت لما بتوافق على التحذير بتكون انت داخل برضاك التام يعنى ولا خشد حياء ولا اى حاجه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تشبيه غلط جدا يا عياد
> كونك تيجى تاخد الفيزبا بتاعتى انت كده اتعديت على حقوقى وحريتى
> لكن هى حاطه صورها على مدونه شخصيه وقبل ما بتخش بيظهرلك تحذير من المدونه وانت لما بتوافق على التحذير بتكون انت داخل برضاك التام يعنى ولا خشد حياء ولا اى حاجه *



*كام واحد هيشوف التحذير ويستغفر ربه ويخرج ؟
وليه اصلا عد زورها وصل للكم ده في الفتره القليله دي
تعالي كده في جامع او كنيسه 
وقول في واحده عريانه بره 
وشوف كام واحد هيخرج يتفرج 

انا بقول ده ملهوش علاقه بالحريه 
الحريه تدعوا الي التفتح وليس التبجح 

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> القصه عادتنا وتقاليدنا التحرر الخارجى منها بيكون اسرع من الداخلى *



*تمام و اهو ردي الاولاني كان عن التحرر الكلي داخليا و خارجيا ....*

*ايه فايده انه في السبعينات كان كل المصريات لابسين ميكروجيب و حمالات و كان الكلام عن التوعيه في الصحه الجنسيه و الختان و كدا عيب؟؟؟؟و كانت مناقشه الدين عيب؟؟؟؟*

*التحرر ليس بالجسم كما قولت عن علياء و دا حل سطحي و لكنها منظومه متكامله كما هو الحال في بلاد برا عشان كدا كان لازم الاخت تعمل ما اسميه انا بالمنظومه الاصغر الي هيا حريه اقتصاديه و كدا عشان تنعم بالاكبر*

*مجتمع اسير الجهل و التخلف و المرض هو اسير لكله*

*و اتمني لك يا مينا حظا افضل مه بناتك و اولادك انك تربيهم صح علي الشفافيه *

*و صدقني مصريين كتير برا مصر بنفس العقليه و التقاليد و البنت تبقي متربيه في كندا و مع ذلك يرون من العار تزويجها لكندي و يزوجوها ابن عمها بالعافيه و هناك من يلبس الاسدال في انجلترا في شوارعها*

*سلام ....*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب بعد ماشربت قهوة كده وفوقت ,اقدر اقول رأيى *
> *تصرفها من وجهة النظر المسيحية خاطئ 100% طبعا بدون نقاش لان اجسادنا هى هيكل للرب *
> *لكن هى ليست مسيحية ده هى كمان ملحدة يعنى لااستطيع تطبيق الفكر المسيحى عليها ولا حتى اقدر ولا ليا الحق انى الزمها بيه *
> 
> ...


*مشاركتك رائعه وغطت جوانب الموضوع الا جانب واحد
وهى التغطيه الاعلاميه فى مصر للحدث مقارنة بتغطية حدث مماثل وهى واحده اسمها سميره تعرضت للكشف القهرى عن العزريه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *كام واحد هيشوف التحذير ويستغفر ربه ويخرج ؟
> وليه اصلا عد زورها وصل للكم ده في الفتره القليله دي
> تعالي كده في جامع او كنيسه
> وقول في واحده عريانه بره
> ...



*تمام*....​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مشاركتك رائعه وغطت جوانب الموضوع الا جانب واحد*
> *وهى التغطيه الاعلاميه فى مصر للحدث مقارنة بتغطية حدث مماثل وهى واحده اسمها سميره تعرضت للكشف القهرى عن العزريه*


 
*مينا الاعلام العربى او الاعلام العالمى بشكل عام هو اعلام مايطلبه المستمعون يعنى اعلام الفضائح والحاجات اللى تجذب المشاهدين *


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *كام واحد هيشوف التحذير ويستغفر ربه ويخرج ؟
> وليه اصلا عد زورها وصل للكم ده في الفتره القليله دي
> تعالي كده في جامع او كنيسه
> وقول في واحده عريانه بره
> ...




*منطق غريب اؤى يا عياد 
انت بتلوم عليها عشان هى اللى حاطه صورها ومش بتلوم على اللى مُصر يتفرج على الصوره مع ان فى تحذير !!!
اذا كانت الحريه دى بالنسبالك تبجح فهى بالنسبه لغيرك اسمها حريه من غير تبجح*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *منطق غريب اؤى يا عياد
> انت بتلوم عليها عشان هى اللى حاطه صورها ومش بتلوم على اللى مُصر يتفرج على الصوره مع ان فى تحذير !!!
> اذا كانت الحريه دى بالنسبالك تبجح فهى بالنسبه لغيرك اسمها حريه من غير تبجح*



*يعني دلوقتي الافضل نرمي اللوم علي تاجر المخدرات 
ولا علي الندمن 
انا معاك ان الاتنين غلط 
بس مين خطائه اكبر ؟
*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*السؤال إللي بيطرح نفسه هو لماذا ربطت هذه الفتاة الحرية بجسدها العاري 
فعلا يبدو أنها ذات تفكير محدود جدا فالحرية ليست جسدا عاريا ! وما فعلته ليس إلا عقدة نقص لا تعبير عن حريتها 
الغريب في الموضوع هو أن المواضيع التي تتحدث عنها في المنتديات تحمل عدد زوار بالخيال  ! 
ففي أحد المنتديات وصل عدد الزوار إلى 166 زائر !!!!

*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *تمام و اهو ردي الاولاني كان عن التحرر الكلي داخليا و خارجيا ....*
> 
> *ايه فايده انه في السبعينات كان كل المصريات لابسين ميكروجيب و حمالات و كان الكلام عن التوعيه في الصحه الجنسيه و الختان و كدا عيب؟؟؟؟و كانت مناقشه الدين عيب؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


*
بصى يا جوسبل فترة السبعنيات تختلف اختلاق كلى وجزئى 
لان الدعاره والمخدرات كانت محلله
وخدى بالك الممنوع مرغوب
بجانب ان نتيجة تحريم الدعاره ظهر مرض منشر جدا بين الشباب حالياً
المهم الفتره دى مينفعش نقارنها بأى فتره تانيه
لان حتى سن الزواج فيها كان مبكر جدا على عكس دلوقتى
انا معاكى ان الحريه مفهوم كامل مينفعش ناخد منه ما يحلو لنا بس
بس انا قولتلك برضه ان الكلام على علياء هى عندها المنظومه الاصغر فى الحريه لانها متحرره اقتصادياً من ست سنين ، على سبيل المثال *
*وكل مجتمع وله سيئاته وممكن تكون مميزات مجتمع ما هى سيئات لمجتمع اخر *


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مينا الاعلام العربى او الاعلام العالمى بشكل عام هو اعلام مايطلبه المستمعون يعنى اعلام الفضائح والحاجات اللى تجذب المشاهدين *




*للاسف عندنا الاعلام بيبقى له ابعاد سياسيه 
يعنى لو النخبه الحاكمه عاوزه تشغل الرأى العام عن شىء ما بيخلو الاعلام يتكلمو عن حاجه زى كده*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *يعني دلوقتي الافضل نرمي اللوم علي تاجر المخدرات
> ولا علي الندمن
> انا معاك ان الاتنين غلط
> بس مين خطائه اكبر ؟
> *​


* تاجر المخدرات ضرب حد على ايده وقاله اشترى *؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*تعرى تلك الفتاه ووضع صورتها على الملأ يكشف عن مدى التشويش الذى يعيشه شباب هذا الجيل .... تناقضات المجتمع أصابت الشباب بحالة من التشتت بين قيم مغلوطة عن التحجب والتبرقع ووالتنقب وفى نفس الوقت تكون تلك الملبوسات مجرد أكفان لحالة أخلاقية ملآنة بالهوس اللاخلاقى
هذه حالة أنتحار..... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * تاجر المخدرات ضرب حد على ايده وقاله اشترى *؟



*طب والمدمن لو ملقيش هيعمل ايه 
*​


----------



## إسرافيل (18 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا شاهدت المدونة
هى حرة ولا هنقول غير كدا فى الظرف اللى احنا فيه


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحرية مش اننا نخرج من غير هدوم ولا اننا اللى يجى فى بالنا نعمله *
*سامحونى ده مفهوم سطحى للحرية *
*مع انى اؤمن بالحريات الشخصية الى اننا لازم نوضح للناس ان الحرية الحقيقية مش بس فى اللبس من غير هدوم والعلاقات وووو ده جزء من اجزاء الحرية وليس كلها *
*حتى الحرية الغربية اللى كتير بيحاول يصورها للشعب العربى الذى لايقرأ انها مجرد انحلال وفجور وان البنات ماشيين فى الشوارع من غير هدوم ده كلام غير صحيح الحرية الغربية وان كانت ليست كاملة ولا ملائكية لان مفيش شئ فى الدنيا بدون عيوب لكن منقدرش ننكر انها حرية لها اساس حرية ناس دافعت وحاربت ودفعت الدم فيها على مدار سنين علشان تحصل عليها ناس اسست معانى الحرية والانسانية اولا فى عقول الناس ناس وشعوب حضاراتها وكفاحها من اجل الحرية ضاربة فى التاريخ *
*ناس هى اللى اسست بنفسها مبادئ الحرية والديمقراطية الخاصة بيها والمناسبة لمجتمعها وعلشان كده هما الى الان مستمرين فيها ولم يفقدوها لانهم لم ياخدو تجربة الاخرين بسطحية النسخ واللصق اللى بيعملها البعض عندنا عن طريق اخد بعض قشور الحرية الغربية بأعتبار ان هذة القشور هى معنى الحرية الحقيقية *
*وعلى فكرة فى الدول الغربية الخروج بمبلابس مفتوحة هو ليس هدف يعنى البنت مش بتصحى الصبح وهى حالفة 100 يمين انها هتخرج بلبس مفتوح انهارده ,انما هى بتلبس كده لانها بقت ثقافة المجتمع كده وان ده هو الطبيعى ومفهوم الحرية عندهم توسع وكبر لدرجة ان تفكيرهم على عن التفكير فى ان الحرية هى بس فى اللبس او عدم اللبس انما هما حاليا بيتناقشوا فى مفاهيم اعلى من هذة السطحية اللى مجتمعنا لسه بيلف ويدور فيها *


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعرى تلك الفتاه ووضع صورتها على الملأ يكشف عن مدى التشويش الذى يعيشه شباب هذا الجيل .... تناقضات المجتمع أصابت الشباب بحالة من التشتت بين قيم مغلوطة عن التحجب والتبرقع ووالتنقب وفى نفس الوقت تكون تلك الملبوسات مجرد أكفان لحالة أخلاقية ملآنة بالهوس اللاخلاقى
> هذه حالة أنتحار..... *


*لمجرد واحده حطيت صوره ليها وهى عاريه
نتهم جيل بأكمله بالتشوش أعتقد ده قمة الظلم* *من وجهة نظرى*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *طب والمدمن لو ملقيش هيعمل ايه
> *​


*

يا عياد المدمن قبل ما يبقى مدمن كان انسان حر وواعى للى بيعمله
حريته الكامله هى اللى خليته يروح لتاجر المخدرات ويشترى منه
وهو اللى بحريته خلى نفسه مدمن يبقى مين يتسائل فى الحاله ده
المدمن اللى هو اختار بنفسه يكون مدمن ولا نسال تاجر المخدرات ؟
مش عارف انت مفهوم الحريه عندك متأثر بحاجات غريبه جدا
انا حر اعمل اى حاجه انا عاوزها طالما مضرتكش فى شىء 
عاوز ابقى مدمن ابقى مدمن ولما ملاقيش مخدرات ده نتيجة استخدامى الخاطىء للحريه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لمجرد واحده حطيت صوره ليها وهى عاريه
> نتهم جيل بأكمله بالتشوش أعتقد ده قمة الظلم* *من وجهة نظرى*



*كم نسبة المدمنين فى شباب هذا الجيل
كم نسبة الأنحرافات الأخلاقية
وده مش اتهام يا مينا
الجيل ده مجنى عليه وليس جانيا*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> أنا شاهدت المدونة
> هى حرة ولا هنقول غير كدا فى الظرف اللى احنا فيه


*منورنى يا إسرافيل
واكيد هى حره*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الحرية مش اننا نخرج من غير هدوم ولا اننا اللى يجى فى بالنا نعمله *
> *سامحونى ده مفهوم سطحى للحرية *
> *مع انى اؤمن بالحريات الشخصية الى اننا لازم نوضح للناس ان الحرية الحقيقية مش بس فى اللبس من غير هدوم والعلاقات وووو ده جزء من اجزاء الحرية وليس كلها *
> *حتى الحرية الغربية اللى كتير بيحاول يصورها للشعب العربى الذى لايقرأ انها مجرد انحلال وفجور وان البنات ماشيين فى الشوارع من غير هدوم ده كلام غير صحيح الحرية الغربية وان كانت ليست كاملة ولا ملائكية لان مفيش شئ فى الدنيا بدون عيوب لكن منقدرش ننكر انها حرية لها اساس حرية ناس دافعت وحاربت ودفعت الدم فيها على مدار سنين علشان تحصل عليها ناس اسست معانى الحرية والانسانية اولا فى عقول الناس ناس وشعوب حضاراتها وكفاحها من اجل الحرية ضاربة فى التاريخ *
> ...




*الله ينور يحجه قوليلهم والنبى ان الحريه مش الحريه الجنسيه بس*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كم نسبة المدمنين فى شباب هذا الجيل
> كم نسبة الأنحرافات الأخلاقية
> وده مش اتهام يا مينا
> الجيل ده مجنى عليه وليس جانيا*



*لو كانت على نسبة المدمنين والانحرفات الاخلاقيه
هما كتيير بس فى كتيير برضه مش بيشربو اى حاجه
وللاسف ديماً الشى الوحش من وجهة نظر المجتمع هو اللى بيبقى واضح للعلن
كتفسير شخصى لوجود نسبة مدمنين وانحرافات اخلاقيه كتيير فى المجتمع المصرى
الغاء تقنين الدعاره والمخدرات وظهور ما يسمى بالتدين الظاهرى
والعوامل الماديه اللى بتؤدى الى تأخر سن الزواج
بجانب حاجات سياسيه
انا اسمع ان كان فى زمان وزير داخليه على ما اعتقد اسمه حاجه رشدى قال ادونى شهر ولو لقيت قرش مخدرات فى البلد دى ابقى انا اللى مدخله البلد وللاسف شالوه لان تجارة المخدرات هى ضمن اقتصاد مصر فى الخفاء*
*معاك جدا فى ان الجيل ده مجنى عليه وليس جانى*


----------



## bob (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*مممم هو الحرية اللي اعرفها 
اني اعمل اللي يعجبني من غير ما يضرني و لا يضر غيري
*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *السؤال إللي بيطرح نفسه هو لماذا ربطت هذه الفتاة الحرية بجسدها العاري
> فعلا يبدو أنها ذات تفكير محدود جدا فالحرية ليست جسدا عاريا ! وما فعلته ليس إلا عقدة نقص لا تعبير عن حريتها
> الغريب في الموضوع هو أن المواضيع التي تتحدث عنها في المنتديات تحمل عدد زوار بالخيال  !
> ففي أحد المنتديات وصل عدد الزوار إلى 166 زائر !!!!
> ...


*سورى روزيتا انا مشوفتش مشاركتك يعلم المسيح يعنى مش قصدى تجاهل بجد
المهم 
يمكن هى فعلا عندها تشوش عن الحريه وشايفه ان الحريه مجرد جسد عارى
لكن انا كلامى مش عن فهمها الخاطئ للحريه 
انا كان كلامى عن انها حره فيما تفعله
وبالنسبه للموضوع بتاع المنتديات وعدد الزوار
تأكدى ان أى شىء ممنوع مرغوب
فيمكن يكون ده السبب
مدونتها دخلت موسوعة جينيس على الرغم من ان مدونتها مفهاش اى حاجه غير صوره ليها وصوره لكريم عامر وبعض صور فن العرى*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *مممم هو الحرية اللي اعرفها
> اني اعمل اللي يعجبني من غير ما يضرني و لا يضر غيري
> *



*الحريه انك تعمل اى حاجه حتى لو هتضر نفسك ، بس تضر نفسك مش تضر اى حد تانى طالما الضرر مخرجش بعيد عن نفسك يبقى انت حر*


----------



## bob (18 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الحريه انك تعمل اى حاجه حتى لو هتضر نفسك ، بس تضر نفسك مش تضر اى حد تانى طالما الضرر مخرجش بعيد عن نفسك يبقى انت حر*


*لا اللي انا قلته ده مفهوم الحرية الصح و قيس عليها اي حاجه بقي
لكن اللي انت بتقوله مفهوم الحرية النص نص*  :yahoo:


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا اللي انا قلته ده مفهوم الحرية الصح و قيس عليها اي حاجه بقي
> لكن اللي انت بتقوله مفهوم الحرية النص نص*  :yahoo:



*هههههههههههه ماشى يعمنا اعتبره نص نص
او حتى ربع ربع
 طالما انا مقتنع بيه يبقى بيس حتى لو محدش اقتنع اصلا *


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*الحرية في السلوك *

*يمنحها الانسان لنفسه وله أن يُحدد مقايسها ... بعيدًا عن أنظار الناس *

*لكن عندما يخرج إلى العلن ... لابد أن لا يُجبـِر الآخرين على رؤية معالمها *

*على الجانب الآخر ... يوجد من يُحاسب على ما يُفعل ... في الخفاء وله مُطلق الحُكم *

*كمؤمنين *
*نسأل أنفسنا ... ما الذي ستتسبب فيه أفعالي على المستوى الشخصي وعلى المستوى العام *

*لأن ليس كل ما يُفرح الجسد ... صالح ... فويل لي إن كنت ... بحريتي ُأهلِك الآخرين *

.


----------



## rania79 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بت منحلة ودماغها هربانة منها فعلا
حرية اية ام حرية دى لما دول الغرب اللى هى الحرية كلها مش بيعملو كدة
نفسى اعرف فين اهل البت دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا واخيرا دا بيرجع للاهل والتربية وانها لو موجود رقابة جيدة عليها ماكنتش عملت كدا 
وان دى حاجة قليلة الادب لان عادتنا وتقليدنا فى مصر مش بيتسمح بدا حتى فى اوربا الموضوع دا مش موجود عندهم اللى هما كل الحرية لكن لو هنتكلم فى راى الناس الشخصى وراى من ضمنهم حرية شخصية بس هاتكون وصمة عار فى حياتها كلها وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2011)

علياء بالنسبه ليا   كانسان شرقى اصيل  
طفله مستهتره تركت دينها دون ان تدرك من معانى الحياه شئ  وهى فى سن 16 سنه 
اما توصل ل 20 سنه طبيعى توصل فكره الحريه بيها للوضع ده وياخوفى تنزل مره فى استاد كره قدم وتعمل كده هتلاقى 60 الف متفرج فى ارض الاستاد 
النظره الشرقيه للحريه غير النظره الغربيه ليها 
اللى عملته لو كان بره مصر فده كان هيوضح انها مستاءه جدا  من كبت حريتها 
وفى مصر  متبلغ عنها للنائب العام علشان يسجنوها ويمكن يعدموها لانها فاسقه وفاجره 
بس الغريبه ان المدونه عليها تحذير انها للكبار    يعنى هى حطت صورتها عريانه تعبيرا عن حريتها وطالما حريتها لم تمس شخص اى حد بيقرا الكلام يبقى من حقها تعمل اللى عاوزاه  
هى مضحكتش على حد وكتبت على المدونه صور فاضحه ودخلت جوه لاقيت النار وعذاب  القبر  زى بعض الكدابين ما بيعملوا  
مدونتها فيها تحذير انها للكبار فقط فلما توافق تدخل متقدرش تعترض على اللى شوفته 
متروحشتقعد فى مقلب زباله وتقول الريحه وحشه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ليست هذه حرية وانما هى سوء اخلاق الحرية ان تحترم العادات والتقاليد ومبادىء الاديان


----------



## Critic (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هى بالشكل ده اسائت لمعنى الحرية ... كدة بتدى فرصة للمتخلفين يقولوا : اتفرجوا على المسخرة هى دى الحرية فى مفهوم العلمانية


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*هنا تكمن رداءة القدوة السيئة :*

تعرى أكثر من 50 فتاة إسرائيلية تضامنا مع المدونة المصرية علياء المهدى
20-11-2011 | 13:32



ذكرت صحيفة هآارتس الإسرائيلية أن هناك حوالى 50 فتاة إسرائيلية 
توجهت إلى صالة "بيت الشعب" فى شارع روتشيلد فى تل أبيب 
من أجل ألتقاط صور عارية كنوع من *التضامن* مع المدونة المصرية علياء المهدى 
والتى نشرت صورتها بدون ملابس احتجاجا على التعامل العنيف مع المرأة فى مصر.



المصدر جريدة الأهرام القاهرية 
http://gate.ahram.org.eg/Portal/13/أخبار.aspx

.


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2011)

كلام فارغ من الاهرام 
فعلا حصل كدة فى اسرائيل 
ولكنهم متصوروش بنفس شكل علياء اتصوروا وهما كلهم ملفوفين  بيافطه مكتوب عليه تضامنا مع عليا المهدى اخواتك البنات من اسرائيل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو انا مش إتفرجت على صور علياء دى...بس مش مصدقاها..... هى تعدت على الحريه!! هى فرضت نفسها على الناس....هى عدت مرحله إحترام الاخر و إحترام نفسها.....*
*الإعتراض ممكن يكون بطريقه محطرمه... و كما قال اخى حبيب يسوع*:"ليست هذه حرية وانما هى سوء اخلاق.. الحرية ان تحترم العادات والتقاليد ومبادىء الاديان "


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*من ناحية اجتماعيه**

**كل إنسان* *حر ما لم يضر**

**كأن جميع الناس تعمل الحرية الحقيقة ولا تفعل شر أو أي شي خارج عن الحرية الصحيحة حتى نمنع حرية الآخرين وهم لم يضرونا*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

البنت دي محترمة جدا جدا جدا جدا 
وبس عشان عيب اكمل


----------



## fredyyy (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:



البنت دي محترمة جدا جدا جدا جدا 
وبس عشان عيب اكمل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


*

*ممكن نفهم وجهة نظرك *

*ما هو الاحترام الذي ننسبه لفتاة ُتعري جسدها ليراها العالم هكذا *

.


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (23 نوفمبر 2011)

رأيى أنها حرة يمكن تتفاوت الأراء فى ما فعلته فالبعض يقول هذا صحيح و البعض يقول غير صحيح و لكن فى النهاية هى حرة و "أنت حر ما لم تضر".


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> رأيى أنها *حرة*
> لكن فى النهاية هى *حرة* و "أنت حر ما *لم تضر*".




*هي حرة ... فيما تفعله في الخفاء ........... ولله حكمه عليها *
إرميا 17 : 10 ​
​أَنَا الرَّبُّ *فَاحِصُ* الْقَلْبِ *مُخْتَبِرُ* الْكُلَى 
*لأُعْطِيَ* كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ *حَسَبَ طُرُقِهِ* حَسَبَ ثَمَرِ أَعْمَالِهِ. 

​*لقد أضرَّت *

*لأنها كشفت ما يجب أن يُستر عن الأعين *

بطرس الأولى 4 : 2 ​
​لِكَيْ لاَ يَعِيشَ أَيْضاً الزَّمَانَ الْبَاقِيَ فِي 
*الْجَسَدِ لِشَهَوَاتِ* النَّاسِ، *بَلْ* *لإرَادَةِ اللهِ*. ​*أي شهوات الجسد ... ضد ... إرادة الله *

*فإذا كنت أريد إرادة الله الخالق ... فعليَّ أن أهرب ... من شهوات الجسد *
بطرس الثانية 1 : 4 ​
​
اللَّذَيْنِ بِهِمَا قَدْ وَهَبَ لَنَا الْمَوَاعِيدَ الْعُظْمَى وَالثَّمِينَةَ لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا بِهَا شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلَهِيَّةِ، 
*هَارِبِينَ مِنَ الْفَسَادِ* الَّذِي فِي *الْعَالَمِ بِالشَّهْوَةِ*. ​
.​
​
​


----------

